# Water Filtration Plant - Low Bradfield - February 2013



## urbex13 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just a flying visit on the way up to the less impressive Thornseat Lodge.

*The History*

I can't really dig up much to say for this so I'll quote this short piece from urbanography.org.uk (credit if it belong to anyone on here):


> Built in 1950, the original water treatment plant supplied water to the south western outer reaches of Sheffield, through Ringinglow and Rud Hill service reservoirs.
> 
> It consisted of 7 horizontal pressure filters, capable of an average output of 16,000 cubic metres a day, with a maximum of 18,400 cubic metres a day. In 1983 a 15,000 cubic metre clear water tank was added.
> 
> In 1986 the water was found to contain excessive iron and aluminium levels and by April 1988 a new Sirofloc process was in operation, it was the first of its kind outside of Australia. The new plant represented a major advancement in the development of a new type of treatment process for drinking water.



I can't say much more except that the place - as has been reported before - is full of some pretty striking graffiti. The lack of a roof and changing temperatures are definitely taking their toll on the artwork and the structure of the building itself, it's a bit of a mess, but pretty architecture and interesting graffiti make it worth the trip. Apparently it's owned by the same businessman that owns Thornseat Lodge, Windy Bank Pursuits Centre, The Plough Inn and the old schoolrooms, all in the village, half of which are in ruins.


*The Photographs*

1. A sole external, a silly amount of the ever pointless Heras fence:








2. Coming through this archway I was struck by the graffiti:







3. Some of the scarce remains of the actual functional features:







4. Lovely lattices reflected in the water:







5. Doors strewn around the place:







6. Nice set of pillars throughout:







7. Overview from the second level:







8. Lovely lattices holding up the roof:







9. Peeling corridor:







10. Myself again:







11. Some of the better art:







12. Another piece:






Thanks for looking,

*Thirteen.*​


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 16, 2013)

fuck that's gone down hill alarmingly since we went 

nice shots - lots of grag that wasn't ther on our visit - is the humming bird one still there ?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2013)

I still think the graffiti is the best thing about this place.great photos.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice to see this place again, i love that corridor, it reminds me of something out of an asylum. The same guy who owns this place owns Thornseat Lodge & Loxley Chapel - He just seems happy to let all these places fall down - I remember punching the hell out of the dashboard in the car when going here - I have the worst sat nav in the world and could i hell find this place lol!


----------



## sonyes (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice set of pics.....I quite liked this place when I went, and agree with Wakey about that corridor.


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yeah I understand the sentiment regards the corridor, I'd read that all this stuff was owned by the same bloke. He/his son own the cafe at the old schoolrooms, the pub and the Windy Bank outdoor pursuits centre too. Not quite sure what his intent is other than to possibly watch it all fall down and then build over it. As for problems with satnav I got two buses here then walked the 3 odd miles up to Thornseat Lodge to spend all of about ten minutes inside, still exercise I guess!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 18, 2013)

This place was ace until the mindless knob heads that have no brain cells started with their awful tagging.... Hell bent on spoiling the excellent graff.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice shots, there's some mad graff in there!


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers guys, Sheffield really does turn up some brilliant stuff in terms of graffiti and I'm sure I haven't scratched the surface yet.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 25, 2013)

This place would be a lot of nothing without the graffiti, much of that is pretty awesome!


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah there's some good stuff from a lot of artists I've repeatedly seen. A bit of very early phlegm as well, not nearly as slick as his other stuff. I'm not sure if any of you follow it but I've definitely seen some posts of his stuff elsewhere.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 26, 2013)

yep I've become a big fan of phlegm and hope to shoot more of his stuff


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 27, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> This place was ace until the mindless knob heads that have no brain cells started with their awful tagging.... Hell bent on spoiling the excellent graff.



Amen to that. It makes my blood boil too... it's a paradox... when is graffiti art and when is it vandalism? For me tagging is really the chav equivalent to scent marking... the difference is that animals have a purpose for doing it unlike the frickin' chavs. But tagging over what is without doubt a piece of art is quite unforgivable and shows clearly the mentality of the morons who do it. I suspect a lot of it is to do with the fact that these scrotes are jealous and can't bear to see something which they are quite incapable of getting even close to so they just go and desecrate it instead.

Rant over...


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks a worthwhile mooch this does, liking the shots too and well said TJ


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Judderman I would recommend Record Ridgeway in Sheffield if you haven't been.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 27, 2013)

This is from when I went mate 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24028#.US5-AaJQZZg

Just highlights the changes the place goes through


----------



## urbex13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Not many of those big tags left now mate. Those blueprints have been covered in blue paint as well I'm afraid. Your report was my initial inspiration to go!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

urbex13 said:


> Those blueprints have been covered in blue paint as well I'm afraid.



Bastards  Makes you wonder where these low life's come from! You couldn't wish for a more picturesque pretty rural village


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 28, 2013)

Cracking report mate, some very nice artwork there and that corridor is a belter!

The Heras fencing may appear to be pointless, but sadly I beat me a couple of months back and I failed to see any of the place..must try harder...especially for that corridor!


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 28, 2013)

That's some top derping. *Love* these two.


----------



## urbex13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I thought that Silent Hill, I'm surprised they don't stand out a bit more but I guess it's on a fairly quiet corner. Zer081 give me a shout if you feel like doing some Sheffield bits and pieces at any point, I'm always looking for people to explore with. The Heras fence is currently less than sufficient to say the least, although I'm sure it gets done over fairly often with the amount of painters going in there. Thanks Transmaskt, I think that corridor was my favourite part of the building really, something asylum-esque about it with the peeling paint and that. The door is fairly unusual as well but I didn't hang about to get more externals as you're fairly obvious to onlookers. I'd be interested to know some details as to quite how the plant actually worked if anyone can provide me with any? Cheers guys.


----------



## urbex13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thornseat lodge is nearby if anyone is in the vicinity. It's completely ruined though and I walked the 3 odd miles uphill to it on a road covered in water. Probably worth a look for anyone in a car though


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 1, 2013)

Super Pictures, loved looking at them, thanks for sharing


----------



## urbex13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------

